
Easy Book: book publishing as easy as it should be - old_sound
http://easybook-project.org/
======
zzzmarcus
If I'm reading the license, which the README says is MIT but actually is a
modified version of the MIT license, correctly it means anything you publish
that is created using the software has to be published under the MIT license.

"You must publish your work as open source under the very same conditions."

[https://github.com/javiereguiluz/easybook/blob/master/LICENS...](https://github.com/javiereguiluz/easybook/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

~~~
mcargian
Yeah the license wording is very unclear but in the docs he tries to clarify.
From the docs:

    
    
        You must publish your work under the very same conditions. This means that other people could use and profit from your derived work.
    
        In any case, you are the sole proprietor of the books published with easybook, including all the copyright and related rights applicable in your country of residence. You are not obliged to share these works in any way, even if you benefit from them financially.

~~~
3pt14159
Yeah, so changes to Easy Book need to be open sourced, but books written with
easy book are kept as is.

IMO MIT should mean MIT, not a modified form of GNU.

------
javiereguiluz
First, thank you all for your comments and suggestions.

1\. You are right about the license. It’s (unintentionally) misleading. I’ll
change it soon to pure MIT license.

2\. @okal, @Turing_Machine: yes, ePub will be supported and more formats will
follow.

3\. @gnufs: it uses PrinceXML for PDF publishing because it’s, by far, the
best library I’ve found for HTML to PDF conversion. Do you know any other
free/open-source library with the same or superior features?

4\. @mrleinad: yes, I’d love to use a shorter and cleaner URL; but it’s really
tough to find a good and unregistered domain with the word “book”.

~~~
morganpyne
re (3): I have used the headless webkit engine to render high quality PDFs
from HTML in the past. It's free. See:
<https://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/>

~~~
javiereguiluz
Thanks for your reference. I'll try it, but after reading its documentation
I'm afraid it doesn't have support for the much needed and non-standard CSS
properties invented by PrinceXML (<http://princexml.com/doc/8.0/properties/>)

------
okal
This seems perfect for a project I'm planning to start soon. Any chance of
supporting epub/mobi formats in the near future? The licensing is also a
concern. If the creator wanted a copyleft license, why not just go with the
GPL with additional clauses? People already have certain expectations the
moment they see a BSD or MIT license. Slightly misleading, if you ask me.

------
Turing_Machine
Looks nice! If you could make it generate _nice-looking_ epub and mobipocket
from the same source, you'd really have something excellent.

~~~
Rabidgremlin
Checkout Pandoc <http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/epub.html>

------
gnufs
Note that it depends on a proprietary shareware called Prince XML for PDF
publishing.

It can publish HTML without it though.

------
mrleinad
You should lose the -project part of the URL, and maybe brush up the UI for
the webpage a bit. Other than that, sounds like an awesome app for writers.

------
cturner
Would be neat to see braile, voice-menu outputs.

------
eob
I am still searching for the holy grail that allows me to blend markdown and
LaTeX.

~~~
chalmerj
I've had decent sucess with pandoc (<http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/>).
MutiMarkdown also allows you to put raw LaTeX inline if you specify the right
flags.

------
tghw
Anyone know how this compares to Scrivener?

~~~
wiradikusuma
Actually, the more correct question should be, "how to make it work with
Scrivener" as I think this project more like command-line build tool
(make/ant/sbt) and Scrivener being the IDE. And I'm also interested to know
the answer :)

------
mario21ic
Excellent

------
libraryatnight
The video makes this seem really awesome, I can't wait to get home and try it.
Thanks for sharing.

------
jmhobbs
Fantastic - thank you for sharing this!

